# via s3g unichrome pro igp driver for Win7



## icons69 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi 
I have just installed Windows7 (32 bit), previously I was using XP.
And I am looking for a driver of graphic card via s3g unichrome pro igp.
I checked their website but not found any update for win7.

Now I want to know that can I use any other driver which will be installed in windows 7 (32 bit)?
Or can I get any driver or software for installing openGl in my pc?

Thanks.


----------



## Zs0lt (Jul 17, 2011)

I found this:
VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP - CNET Download.com

The application might not run on Win7. but there is another method:

1-Unzip the files.
2-goto: START>CONTROL PANEL> type "device manager" in the searchbox.
3-run DEVICE MANAGER> find your graphic controller> right click on it> PROPERTIES> select "update driver" (or similar)> select "browse......" instead of "automatic...."> open the folder what you unzipped (in the utility)> and complete the installation.

If it wont help, and there is no "!" symbol near your graphic controller in device manager, than lets assume its installed properly.

If you still think it isnt, let us know the reason why.

note: the content doesnt contain compatibility information, but it wont couse any problem.


----------



## icons69 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi 
Thanks for the replty.
It is not working and finally I decided to install XP again.
But can you help me to install some openGl installer for my display driver?
Thanks.


----------



## old_chap (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm having the same problem - got an "oldish" PC (but adequate), upgraded from XP to Windows 7 32 bit.

Cannot get graphic to work properly, as Windows detects as 'Standard VGA Graphics Adaptor'. The only drivers available are for XP, when I attempt to load it fails

Not worth getting a new graphics card, anyone suggest a solution please?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

old_chap said:


> I'm having the same problem - got an "oldish" PC (but adequate), upgraded from XP to Windows 7 32 bit.
> 
> Cannot get graphic to work properly, as Windows detects as 'Standard VGA Graphics Adaptor'. The only drivers available are for XP, when I attempt to load it fails
> 
> Not worth getting a new graphics card, anyone suggest a solution please?


There is no solution if the card is not compatible with Windows 7. Not all computers are meant for Windows 7. For future advice run the Windows 7 Advisory Tool to make sure a computer is compatible with Windows 7 and or hardware (Hardware Drivers) or go to the OEM computer's manufacture website and see if they have drivers for Windows 7 graphics drivers, Audio and chipset. For Graphics cards go to the manufacture of that card. If the graphics card is an old PCI or AGP card good chance their will not be drivers support that card since it predates Windows 7 unless you can find a Legacy driver but I doubt you can. Newer and some older pc's come with PCIE slots X16 which some older PCIE graphics cards might support Windows 7 but most will only work with Legacy drivers which are not very good.


----------

